# Kayfun mini v3 condensation?



## Spongebob (7/5/19)

Hi fam

Something weird i recoiled and rewicked me kay mini yesterday and since then when i vape i get this funny condensation in the tank section? What could be causing this? Btw, coil is 2.5 mm id, 0.8 ohms and vaping at 10 watts







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/5/19)

Must be the cold weather!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (7/5/19)

You think? I was thinking the coil might be too high causing too much heat

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (7/5/19)

The top seal on the bell housing chimney section might be shot, hence sucking vapour through the juice flow holes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Spongebob (7/5/19)

Aah u might just be rightwhen i cleaned yesterday it did fall outwill have a look thanx 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob (7/5/19)

You mean the one labeled A?





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (7/5/19)

blujeenz said:


> The top seal on the bell housing chimney section might be shot, hence sucking vapour through the juice flow holes.



Well played @blujeenz !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (8/5/19)

Spongebob said:


> You mean the one labeled A?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jip, A is the one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

